# My progress! My pb is 22.66 on 3x3



## SollsIsCool (May 15, 2022)

I started like less than 2 months ago


----------



## Aalbino (May 21, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> I started like less than 2 months ago


Awesome


----------



## SollsIsCool (May 21, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> Awesome


Yeah


----------



## YPerm (May 21, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> I started like less than 2 months ago


Nice


----------



## SollsIsCool (May 24, 2022)

YPerm said:


> Nice


hey yperm is one of my fav algs!


----------



## YPerm (May 24, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> hey yperm is one of my fav algs!


It's the first PLL alg I remember learning


----------

